
Secretary Clinton: The Internet Has Become The World’s Town Square - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/15/secretary-clinton-the-internet-has-become-the-worlds-town-square/
======
TGJ
This looks like a follow-up to one of her previous statements,

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It_Takes_a_Village>

